# April 2011 Group Book Count



## pidgeon92

_link to March 2011 thread_

The Beetle -- Richard Marsh -- 4/4/11
A Widow's Story: A Memoir -- Joyce Carol Oates -- 432 pages -- in progress
These Things Hidden -- Heather Gudenkauf 352 pages -- in progress


----------



## sebat

1.  Once Bitten by Kalayna Price
2.  Hollowland by Amanda Hocking
3.  Masks by Evangeline Anderson
4.  Grave Illusions by Lina Gardiner
5.  Blood Engines by T.A. Pratt
6.  Poison Sleep by T.A. Pratt
7.  Dead Reign by T.A. Pratt
8.  Spell Games by T.A. Pratt
9.  Broken Mirrors by T.A. Pratt


----------



## Jaasy

1   Two Tears in a Bucket by Traci Bee, finished
2   In Her Neighbors Bed by Angie Daniels, finished
3   Raven on the Wing by Kay Hooper, 288 pages, finished
4   Full Figured Plus Sized Divas by Brenda Hampton and La Jill Hunt, DTB, finished
5   Satan's Sisters by Star Jones, finished
6   Lincoln Lawyer by Michael McConnelly, finished
7   Chasity at Night by Iris Johansen, finished
8   Obsessive/Obsession by Toye Brown, finnished
9  Nayla's Dilemma by Toye Brown, finished


----------



## cagnes

*Read in April....*
                   
1. This Side of the Grave (Night Huntress #5) by Jeaniene Frost (384 pages) 4/1
2. The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson (480 pages) 4/5 
3. Lover Unleashed (Black Dagger Brotherhood #9) by J.R. Ward (512 pages) 4/6
4. Prince of Dreams (Stokehurst #2) by Lisa Kleypas (416 pages) 4/7
5. Morning Comes Softly by Debbie Macomber (384 pages) 4/8
6. Bound By The Heart by Marsha Canham (377 pages) 4/10
7. Child of the Prophecy (Sevenwaters #3) by Juliet Marillier (608 pages) 4/14
8. Temptation Ridge (Virgin River #6) by Robyn Carr (400 pages) 4/16
9. The Land of Painted Caves (Earth's Children #6) by Jean M. Auel (752 pages) 4/19
10. The Proposition by Judith Ivory (384 pages) 4/20
11. Heir to Sevenwaters (Sevenwaters #4) by Juliet Marillier (416 pages) 4/22
12. My Big Fat Supernatural Wedding by P.N. Elrod, Sherrilyn Kenyon, Charlaine Harris, Jim Butcher, L.A. Banks, Rachel Caine, Lori Handeland, Susan Krinard , Esther M. Friesner (310 pages) 4/23
13. Across a Moonlit Sea (Dante Pirates #1) by Marsha Canham (400 pages) _re-read_ 4/23
14. The Promise of Jenny Jones by Maggie Osborne (384 pages) 4/24
15. The Wives of Bowie Stone by Maggie Osborne (384 pages) 4/26
16. Everything and the Moon (The Lyndon Sisters #1) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) 4/27
17. I Am Number Four by Pittacus Lore (448 pages) 4/27
18. The Boy in the Striped Pajamas  by John Boyne (240 pages) 4/28
19. Paradise Valley (Virgin River #7) by Robyn Carr (416 pages) 4/30

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
*April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages*


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*4/2 The Sign of Four Arthur Conan Doyle 1466 loc. Mystery Kindle 4/3 Hyperion Dan Simmons 482 pp. SciFi Audiobook 4/5 The Things They Carried Tim OBrien 2932 loc. Fiction Kindle 4/6 The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks Rebecca Skloot 6015 loc. Science Kindle 4/7 Deryni Rising Katherine Kurtz 4704 loc. Fantasy Kindle 4/9 Death in Hyde Park Robin Paige 304 pp. Mystery DTB 4/11 Death on the Lizard Robin Paige 352 pp. Mystery DTB 4/12 The Deeds of the Disturber Elizabeth Peters 400 pp. Mystery Audiobook 4/12 Deryni Checkmate Katherine Kurtz 5353 loc. Fantasy Kindle 4/14 High Deryni Katherine Kurtz 6853 loc. Fantasy Kindle 4/18 Marion Zimmer Bradley's Darkover Marion Zimmer Bradley 336 pp. Fantasy DTB 4/19 Distant Cousin Al Past 8349 loc. SciFi Kindle 4/20 Darkover Landfall Marion Zimmer Bradley 160 pp. Fantasy DTB 4/21 A Princess of Mars Edgar Rice Burroughs 224 pp. SciFi Audiobook 4/22 Stormqueen Marion Zimmer Bradley 368 pp. SciFi DTB 4/24 Lost in Shangri-La Mitchell Zuckoff 370 pp. Non-Fiction DTB 4/25 Camber of Culdi Katherine Kurtz 314 pp. Fantasy DTB 4/27 The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes Arthur Conan Doyle 4076 loc. Mystery Kindle 4/28 50 Ways to Hex Your Lover Linda Wisdom 3495 loc. Chick Lit Kindle 4/30 Saint Camber Katherine Kurtz 449 pp. Fantasy DTB 

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:* One of Our Thursday's is Missing by Jasper Fforde (362 pp.)


----------



## chipotle

1. Bed of Roses (Brides #2) by Nora Roberts - ok
2. Minx (Splendid Trilogy #2) by Julia Quinn - good
3. Slightly Scandalous (Bedwyn Family #3) by Mary Balogh - good
4. A Love Beyond Words by Sherryl Woods - ok
5. Then Came You (Gamblers #1) by Lisa Kleypas - good
6. Slightly Sinful (Bedwyn Family #5) by Mary Balogh - ok, my least fave in the series so far
7. Never Less Than a Lady (Lost Lords #2) by Mary Jo Putney - good
8. Nothing But Trouble (Chinooks Hockey #5) by Rachel Gibson - ok
9. On the Way to the Wedding (Bridgertons # by Julia Quinn - ok
10. Ten Ways to Be Adored When Landing A Lord (Love By Numbers #2) by Sarah MacLean - ok
11. Mending Her Heart by Judy Baer - ok
12. At Home in Stone Creek (Stone Creek # by Linda Lael Miller - ok
13. Slightly Tempted (Bedwyn series #4) by Mary Balogh - good
14. Scandal in Spring (Wallflowers #4) by Lisa Kleypas - good
15. Lead Me On (Tumble Creek #3) by Victoria Dahl - very good
16. Ten Things I Love About You (Bevelstoke #3) by Julia Quinn - good
17. Along for the Ride by Sarah Dessen - very good
18. Big Girl by Danielle Steele - good

DNF
1. Savor the Moment (Brides #3) by Nora Roberts


----------



## crebel

Placeholder for me.


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray for Spring ..... 

*April Book List*
1. *Hyperion - Dan Simmons* - Science Fiction - 9607 locations - finished 4/4
2. *Break In - Dick Francis* - Mystery - 4902 locations - finished 4/7
3. *In the Flesh - Ethan Stone* - m/m Romance - 8082 locations - finished 4/9
4. *Earth Abides -George Stewart* - Apocalypse - 5922 locations - finished 4/12
5. *Chelsea Chelsea Bang Bang -Chelsea Handler* - Memoir - 2713 locations - finished 4/14
6. *Marion Zimmer Bradley's Darkover - Marion Zimmer Bradley* - Fantasy - 4853 locations - finished 4/17
7. *Kiss Me, Stranger - Ron Tanner* - Fiction - 1619 locations - finished 4/18
8. *A Land of Ash - David Dalglish, etc.* - Apocalypse - 2248 locations - finished 4/19
9. *Heir To The Everlasting - Janice Daugharty* - Fiction	1350 of 9431 locations - abandoned 4/20
10. *Lest Darkness Fall & Related Stories - L.Sprague de Camp* - Science Fiction - 8057 locations - finished 4/22
11. *Handcuffs and Ball Gags - Kim Dare* - Erotica - 1253 locations - finished 4/23
12. *Origins (Spinward Fringe) - Randolph Lalonde* - Science Fiction - 9304 locations - finished 4/26
13. *The Kiribati Test - Stacey Cochran* - Science Fiction - 2632 locations - finished 4/27
14. *Severance Package - Duane Swierczynski* - Thriller - 2232 locations - finished 4/28
15. *Yarn - Jon Armstrong* - Dystopia - 661 of 4816 locations - 14% complete

*April TBR List*


----------



## luvmy4brats

*No. **Started **Title **Author ** Pages **Finished **Notes**36.* 03/31*The Dressmaker of Khair Khana*  Gayle Tzemach Lemmon  288  04/03 *37.* 04/03*The Nazi Officer's Wife* Edith H. Beer  336  04/20Links to DTB. Listening to Audible version *38.* 04/04*Real Murders:* (#1, An Aurora Teagarden Mystery) Charlaine Harris  304  04/05  *39.* 04/05*Dragonflight* (#1, Dragonriders of Pern) Anne McCaffrey  320  04/07 (Quasi-Official Reading Game)*40.* 04/07*Black Horses for the King*  Anne McCaffrey  240  04/08 Linked to DTB. Kindle version no longer available*41.* 04/08*Mermaid:* A Twist on the Classic Tale Carolyn Turgeon  288  04/10 *42.* 04/10*Wuthering Heights* (Barnes & Noble Classics Series) Emily Bronte  400  04/19 Freebie *43.* 04/12*Chasing Fire*Nora Roberts  480  04/14  *44.* 04/20*Dead as a Doornail*: (#5, Sookie Stackhouse) Charlaine Harris  295  04/22  *45.* 04/22*Alice I Have Been:* A Novel Melanie Benjamin  368  04/24  *46.* 04/25*Little Bee* Chris Cleave  288  04/30  

*April Reading Totals:* 11 Books; 3,607 Pages

January Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,503 Pages
February Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,626 Pages
March Reading Totals: 11 Books; 3,947 Pages


----------



## LauraB

* In progress: *
One Year Bible, NIV, Kindle
The Nearest Exit , kindle

* Completed*
I, Claudius , kindle 7728 locations
True Grit Kindle 2,862 locations
Richard III  , paper 
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
*Bible location read this month* 3,754


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Immortal in Death - J D Robb - 316 pages - 5351 locations
2.  The 9th Judgement - James Patterson - 362 pages - 3840 locations
3.  Chasing the Night - Iris Johansen - 362 pages - 5859 locations
4.  A World I Never Made - James Lepore -262 - 4565 location
5.  The Fifth Witness - Michael Connelly - audiobook
6.  Love You More - LIsa Gardner - audiobook
7.  Unbroken - Lauren Hillenbrand - audiobook


----------



## Gayle

I'm in again!

        

31. *Medical Error* - Richard Mabry - 262 pages - 4467 locations
32. *Her Last Letter* - Nancy C. Johnson - 288 pages - 6238 locations
33. *Lover Unbound* - J.R. Ward - 8641 locations
34. *Lover Enshrined* - J.R. Ward - 542 pages - 8319 locations
35. *Lover Avenged* - J.R. Ward - 11804 locations
36. *Lover Mine* - J.R. Ward - 10026 locations
37. *Total Control* - David Baldacci - 609 pages - 9019 locations
38. *The Search* - Nora Roberts - 506 pages (library book on my iPad)
39. *To Speak for the Dead* - Paul Levine - 39 34 locations

*2011 Totals*
January: 14
February: 8
March: 8
April: 9


----------



## mistyd107

13. Dying for Justice (Wade Jackson, Bk 5)-LJ Sellers 310 pgs 4,808 Loc (4/1/11-4/5/11)     
14.  Red Hook Road-Ayelet Waldman 352 pgs 6,470 Loc (4/6/11-4/16/11)    
15. The Art of Racing in the Rain-Garth Stein 336 pgs 3,719 Loc (4/16/11-4/22/11)    
16. Something About You-Julie James 336 pgs 4,990 Loc ( 4/22/11-4/26/11)


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again! 

1. THE LAND OF PAINTED CAVES: A Novel by Jean M. Auel: 15,531 locations. Begun 3/30, on location 2332 on 4/1, completed 4/8 -- 13,199 locations read in April.
2. Royal Assassin by Robin Hobb: 12,225 locations. Begun 4/8, completed 4/16.
3. George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 4-Book Bundle: A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and A Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. _A Game of Thrones_: locations 1 - 15,442. Begun 4/16, completed 4/27 -- 15,422 locations read in April.
4. George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 4-Book Bundle: A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and A Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. _A Clash of Kings_: locations 15,442 - 34,086. Begun 4/27, on location 21,088 on 4/30 -- 5646 locations read in April.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in April: 46,492
DTB pages read in April: 
Books read start to finish in April: 2
Books read partially in April: 2

Books completed in 2011: 15
Total locations read in 2011: 171,065
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Immigrants by Howard Fast, 480 Pg's, 4/2/11
2. All-of-a-Kind Family by Sydney Taylor, 193 Pg's, 4/6/11


----------



## JonathanDAllen

I'm down.

1. Declare - Tim Powers - 608 pages - in progress; starting at 273
2. Tiger, Tiger: A Memoir - Marguax Fragoso - in progress; starting at 10
3. The Dark Tower: The Gunslinger - Stephen King


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I have let this slide the last few months so want to make an effort to get it done this month!

*Books Read in April*
1.

Read since 9/1/10
1. The Passage 784 pages Kindle!
2. Among The Hidden 160 pages Kindle!
3. Among The Imposters 192 pages Kindle!
4. The Local News 368 pages Kindle!
5. Clockwork Angel 496 pages Kindle!
6. Small Favor 432 pages Kindle!
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 784 pages Kindle!
8. The Lost Hero 576 pages Kindle!
9. Endurance: Shackelton's Incredible Voyage 282 pages Kindle!
10. The Name of the Wind 736 pages Kindle!
11. Towers of Midnight 864 pages DTB
12. Girl with the Dragon Tattoo 460 pages Kindle!
13. Girl Who Played with Fire 512 pages Kindle!
14. Favorite 170 pages Kindle!
15. Magician's Guild 384 pages Kindle!
16. The Novice 480 pages Kindle!
17. The High Lord 544 pages Kindle!
18. The Ambassador's Mission 480 pages Kindle!
19. Native Tongue 325 pages Kindle!
20. 13th Hour 352 pages Kindle!
21. Keeping it Real 354 pages Kindle!
22. Selling Out 363 pages Kindle!
23. Follow the River 416 pages Kindle!
24. Shadowfever 512 pages Kindle!
25. Beyond the Highland Mist 416 pages Kindle!


----------



## SinCityReader

1. Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden 8696 locations / 512 pages Started 3/6/11 - Finished 4/2/2011

2. The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom 6056 locations / 366 pages Started 4/2/2011 - In Progress


----------



## drenee

*Dockside*. Susan Wiggs. K-book. 5,195 loc.
*William and Harry*. Kate Nicholl. Sony. 253 pgs.
*Dark Road to Darjeeling*. Deanna Raybourn. K-book. 5,846 loc. 
*Rasputin's Daughter*. Robert Alexander. Paperback. 298 pgs.
*Splendid*. Julia Quinn. K-book. 6,455 loc. 
*The Darling Dahlias and the Cucumber Tree.* Sony. Susan Albert. 304 pgs. 
*Elizabeth I*. Kathryn Lasky. Audiobook. 4 hrs. 35 mins.
*The Small House at Allington*. Anthony Trollope. Audiobook. 23hrs. 39mins.


----------



## joanne29

I am in again!

1. Why Me by Sarah Burleton 108 kb 04/02     so-so too short
2. Final Moments by Deborah Sherman 240 pgs. 04/05      sad stuff
3. Death By Misadventure: 210 Dumb Ways To Die by Dale Dreher 100 pgs. 04/07
4. Miles To go by Richard Paul Evan 336 pgs. 04/13      solid
5. Redemption by Stacey Lannert 336 pgs. 04/13      very good
6. Once Upon a Time There Was You by Elizabeth Berg 304 pgs. 4/19 excellent Berg
7.


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm definitely in, this thread keeps me reading even when I don't want to.

Title                                  Author                    Format        Locs/pages      Finished
1. Portal (Portal Chronicles)    Imogen Rose            Kindle          4979 locs        4/05/11  (quasi-offical)


----------



## gina1230

1) The Conqueror by Judith E. French                              Started 4/1/11 -- DNF
2) Alice At Heart by Deborah Smith                                 Started 4/2/11 -- 4/7/11
3) The Perfect Lie by Dinah McCall                                   Started 4/9/11 -- 4/10/11
4) When Harry Met Molly by Kieran Kramer                     Started 4/10/11-- 4/11/11
5) One Moonlit Night by Samantha James                        Started 4/11/11-- 4/18/11
6) Desperate Duchesses by Eloisa James                          Started 4/20/11-- 4/23/11
7) Memory In Death by J. D. Robb                                   Started 4/22/11-- 4/28/11
 How to Marry A Millionaire Vampire by Kerrelyn Sparks Started 4-26-11 --


----------



## Maxx

April 2011

1.  Matterhorn (audiobook) on page 418 as of 4/1/11, completed 4/4/11, 174 pages read
2.  Vanishing Acts (audiobook) began 4/4/11, completed 4/18/11, 448 pages
3.  The Namesake (dtb) began 4/10/11, completed 4/11, 291 pages
4.  The Gargoyle (audiobook) began 4/18/11, completed 4/29/11 528 pages
5.  Assassin's Apprentice (kindle) began 4/19/11, as of 4/30/11 on page 34
6.  Room (audiobook) began 4/29/11, as of 4/30/11 on page 78

Pages Read in April:  1553


----------



## EllenR

This month I am trying to put a dent in books I've purchased but haven't read!

1. Regina in the Sun - R. G. Alexander
2. Slave - Cheryl Brooks
3. The Pearl at the Gate - Anya Delvay and Anya Richards
4. The Accidental Demon Slayer - Angie Fox
5. Bite Me - Parker Blue
6. Dreams of a Dark Warrior - Kresley Cole
7. Try Me - Parker Blue
8. Fang Me - Parker Blue
9. Lux in Shadows - R. G. Alexander
10. Crush - Alan Jacobson


----------



## meljackson

My Son, John 
Every Now and Then
Life From Scratch
In the Bleak Midwinter
Stalina
Sing You Home
Alone


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Marking my place for this month!


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Angels Fall * by Nora Roberts (4/1)
7847 locations; 448 pages
2. *The Sleep of the Gods * by James Sperl (4/4)
9482 locations; 426 pages
3. *Death of a Trophy Wife * by Laura Levine (4/6)
4046 locations; 304 pages
4. *The House on Olive Street * by Robyn Carr (4/10)
5304 locations; 402 pages
5. *The Dolce Vita Diaries * by Jason Gibb (4/13)
4188 locations; 320 pages 
6. *The Goddess of Fried Okra * by Jean Brashear (4/16)
5899 locations; 352 pages
7. *Letters of a Woman Homesteader * by Elinore Stewart (4/1
1719 locations
8. *Starting Out in the Evening * by Brian Morton (4/22)
4483 locations; 336 pages
9. *Still Life: a Chief Inspector Gamache Novel * by Louise Penny (4/25)
5389 locations; 336 pages
10. *Fugitive Denim * by Rachel Louise Snyder (4/29)
4984 locations; 368 pages


----------



## egh34

I like to keep a running track...
*** = memorable reads
JANUARY:
1. Blind Hope by Kim Meecher 1-2-11 (DTB)
2. Girl with Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson 1-6-11 (Kindle)***
3. Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson 1-11-11 (DTB)***
4. Promise Canyon by Robyn Carr 1-11-11 (Nook)***
5. Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund by Blaize Clement 1-17-11 (DTB)
6. Even Cat Sitters Get The Blues by Blaize Clement 1-20-11 (DTB)
7. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson 1-23-11 (DTB)***
8. Catsitter on a Hot Tin Roof by Blaize Clement 1-25-11 (Nook)
9. Wild Man Creek by Robyn Carr 1-29-11 (Kindle)***
10. Rainwater by Sandra Dallas 1-30-11 (DTB)***
FEBRUARY:
11. Raining Cat Sitters and Dogs by Blaize Clement 2-2-11 (DTB)
12. Room by Emma Donoghue 2-5-10 (DTB)***
13. Blessings of the Animals by Katrina Kittle 2-9-11(Nook) 
14. Truly, Madly by Heather Webber 2-13-11 (Nook)
15. Cat Sitter Among the Pigeonns by Blaize Clement 2-21-11 (DTB)
16. The Backup Plan by Sherryl Woods 2-23-11 (Nook)
17. Treachery in Death by J.D. Robb 2-26-11 (Kindle) ***
18. Harvest Moon by Robyn Carr 2-28-11 (Kindle) 
MARCH
19. A Creed in Stone Creek by Linda Lael Miller 3-8-11(Kindle)
20. Flirting with Disaster by Sherryl Woods 3-12-11 (Kindle)
21. Prayers for Sale by Sandra Dallas 3-17-11 (Kindle)
22. A Cold Day For Murder by Dana Stabenow 3-19-11 (Kindle)*
23. Fire and Ice by Dana Stabenow 3-24-11 (Nook)
24. So Sure of Death by Dana Stabenow 3-29-11 (Nook)
APRIL
25. Nothing Gold Can Stay by Dana Stabenow 4-1-11 (Nook)
26. Better To Rest by Dana Stabenow 4-3-11 (Nook)
27. Waking Up in Charleston by Sherryl Woods 4-8-11 (Kindle)
28. A Fatal Thaw by Dana Stabenow 4-10-11 (Kindle)
29. A Chesapeake Shores Christmas by Sherryl Woods 4-10-11 (Kindle)
30. Driftwood Cottage by Sherryl Woods 4-12-11 (Kindle)
21. Dead in the Water by Dana Stabenow 4-18-11 (DTB)
32. Chasing Fire by Nora Roberts 4-23-11 (Kindle)


----------



## mooshie78

1.  A Feast for Crows--George R. R. Martin 
2.  Water for Elephants--Sara Gruen
3.  Pride and Prejudice--Jane Austen (started 4/26)


Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _"Y"_ by Bonnie Rozanski ***
2. _House Rules _ by Jodie Picoult ****
3. _Abducted_ by Lisa Hoodless and Charlene Lunnon **
4. _The Vanished Man _ by Jeffery Deaver ****
5. _Inconceivable_ by Carolyn and Sean Savage ****
6. _Life is But A Dream_ by Cheryl Shireman ****
7. _White Oleander _ by Janet Fitch ****
8. _Lord of the Fading Lands _ by C. L. Wilson ****


----------



## sharonC

me too


----------



## jlee745

TITLE AUTHOR FORMAT LENGTH Started FINISHED Location/page
The Hangman's Daughter Oliver Pötzsch Kindle 431 March 20 April 7th 
The Girl Who kicked the Hornets Nest Steig Larsson Library Bk April 7th 563

TBR List
Unbroken: A World War 2 Story of Survival,Resilience and Redemption Laura Hillenbrand
The Girl Who kicked the Hornets Nest Steig Larsson
total books read this month:1 
total locs read this month: 
total pages:200


----------



## pateacher

March 2011
_*The Yellow House * _ by Patricia Falvey
_*The Tiger's Wife * _ by Tea Obrecht
_*The Venetian Mask * _ by Rosalind Laker
_*The Devil and Preston Black*_ Jason Jack Miller

April 2011
_*The Invisible Bridge*_ by Julie Orringer
*The Lincoln Lawyer* by Michael Connelly


----------



## ImzadiRose

New to boards, wanted to get onto this! 

My Kindle 3 Reads -

*COMPLETED in APRIL* : (series, if has one; title; author; date completed)

Raines 03 - *Against the Law* - Kat Martin - 4/1
LCR 01 - *Rescue Me* - Christy Reece - 4/3
LCR 02 - *Return to Me* - Christy Reece - 4/4
LCR 03 - *Run to Me* - Christy Reece - 4/5
LCR 04 - *No Chance* - Christy Reece - 4/6
LCR 05 - *Second Chance* - Christy Reece - 4/8
LCR 06 - *Last Chance* - Christy Reece - 4/10
KGI 01 - *The Darkest Hour* - Maya Banks - 4/11
KGI 02 - *No Place to Run* - Maya Banks - 4/12
KGI 03 - *Hidden Away* - Maya Banks - 4/13
Charlie Hood - *LA Outlaws* - T.Jefferson Parker 4/14
Gemini Men 01 - *Caught* - Jami Alden - 4/15
Gemini Men 02 - *Kept* - Jami Alden 4/18
Ceepak 02 - *Mad Mouse* - Chris Grabenstein - 4/19 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Ceepak 03 - *Whack-a-mole* - Chris Grabenstein - 4/20 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Passion for Danger 01 - *Shoot to Thrill* - Nina Bruhns 4/21
Passion for Danger 02 - *If Looks could Chill* - Nina Bruhns 4/22
Passion for Danger 03 - *A Kiss to Kill* - Nina Bruhns 4/23
Ceepak 04 - *Hell Hole* - Chris Grabenstein 4/23 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Ceepak 05 - *Mind Scrambler* - Chris Grabenstein 4/25 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Sweet 01 - *Sweet Surrentder* - Maya Banks 4/26
Sweet 02 - *Sweet Persuasion* - Maya Banks 4/27
Sweet 03 - *Sweet Seduction* - Maya Banks 4/28
Sweet 04 - *Sweet Temptation* - Maya Banks 4/29
Sweet 05 - *Sweet Possession* - Maya Banks 4/30

*Currently Reading*

Ceepak 05 - Mind Scrambler - Chris Grabenstein

*Waiting in the Wings*

Gemini Men 03 - Unleashed - Jami Alden
Chasing Fire - Nora Roberts
Wilder Adventures 01 - Instant Attraction - Jill Shalvis
Wilder Adventures 02 - Instant Gratification - Jill Shalvis
Wilder Adventures 03 - Instant Temptation - Jill Shalvis

and since I'm new to boards (last few days) and my Kindle (2/25), here were my March Reads

Completed in MARCH

Storm Front 01 - Blown Away - Sharon Sala
Taylor Jackson 01 - All the Pretty Girls - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 02 - 14 - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 03 - Judas Kiss - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 04 - The Cold Room - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 05 - The Immortals - J.T. Ellison
Toys - James Patterson
Archie 04 - The Night Season - Chlsea Cain
One Scream Away - Kate Brady
Bad Boys of Football 01 - Game for Anything - Belle Andre
Bad Boys of Football 02 - Game for Seduction - Bella Andre
Sky High 01 - Smart & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Sky High 02 - Superb & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Sky High 03 - Strong & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Switching Sides (unknown author) - Lesbian Erotica
Raines 01 - Against the Wind - Kat Martin
Raines 02 - Against the Fire - Kat Martin


----------



## jonous101

Books read in March:

Love at Stake 4 - The Undead Next Door - Kerrelyn Sparks
Love at Stake 5 - All I want for Christmas is a Vampire - Kerrelyn Sparks
Love at Stake 6 - Secret Life of a Vampire  - Kerrelyn Sparks
Love at Stake 7 - Forbidden Nights with a Vampire - Kerrelyn Sparks
Love at Stake 8 - The Vampire and the Virgin - Kerrelyn Sparks

Books read in April:

Love at Stake 9 - Vampire Mine - Kerrelyn Sparks
Love at Stake 10 - Eat Prey Love - Kerrelyn Sparks

Books currently reading:

Afterlife (An Evernight novel, book 4) - Claudia Gray
Horus Rising (book 1 of Horus Heresy) - Dan Abnett (my partner and i swapped books, he read The Host by Stephenie Meyer and i'm reading this - very hard to follow, but i'm going to persevere!)


----------



## MissStar

Can anyone join in on this?  I'd really like a place to keep track of all the books I've read in order.  Obviously, since April's almost over I would probably have to start in May.  Please let me know if this is ok.  Thanks!


----------



## sebat

MissStar said:


> Can anyone join in on this? I'd really like a place to keep track of all the books I've read in order. Obviously, since April's almost over I would probably have to start in May. Please let me know if this is ok. Thanks!


Anyone can jump in at anytime. If you want to wait until May, someone will start May's count on the 29th or 30th. Feel free to post in it.


----------



## MissStar

Fabulous.  Thank you!!


----------



## sebat

MissStar said:


> Fabulous. Thank you!!


I just sent you a goodreads friend request. You can create more categories there and really make it work for you.


----------



## Angela

This is really cool... shows you how long I have been away and out of the loop!! Also shows me how little time I have had to read since my mom moved in with us.  

Only read 2 books for April and have started a 3rd:

1. "Crush" by Alan Jacobson
2. "Velocity" by Alan Jacobson
3. "A Walk in the Woods" by Margaret Lake


----------



## Julie Christensen

1. Ed Dee - 14 Peck Slip
2. Ed Dee - Bronx Angel
3.  Barbara Cantwell - Take the Monkeys and Run - in progress


----------



## MissStar

Julie Christensen said:


> 3. Barbara Cantwell - Take the Monkeys and Run - in progress


I just finished this one a week or so ago. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

May Book Count thread has been started here!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Pride and Prejudice, by Jane Austen
Kingdom of Priests, by Eugene Merill
The Desert Spear, by Peter V. Brett
The Gathering Storm, by Robert Jordan & Brandon Sanderson
Deceived, by Paul S. Kemp
The Pharaohs of Ancient Egyptian, by Elizabeth Payne

Only six. I need to step up my game!


----------

